# Make love to me



## knittykitten

hello, and thank you so much for translating this to me...my boyfriend is italian and i want to tell him "it's okay" basically...thank you!
kk


----------



## alahay

knittykitten said:
			
		

> hello, and thank you so much for translating this to me...my boyfriend is italian and i want to tell him "it's okay" basically...thank you!
> kk



it's okay = va bene (vabbene!)
please, make love to me = ti prego, fammi godere  (you can translate it to many expressions, that's my favorite)


----------



## knittykitten

alahay, thank you for the trans.   you said there were more expressions; i'd love to hear them. tuessen takk!  (thousand thanks - norwegian)


----------



## alahay

fammi un pompino
trombami
fammi l'amore 
fammi sesso

There are more vulgar expressions that I don't dare cite.

Wait for natives' confirmation and comments!


----------



## Elisewin

Hi knittykitten in my opinion is more lovely to say 
VOGLIO FARE L'AMORE CON TE (I want make love with you) 

and may be you can add ADESSO at the end that means NOW!

Ciao a tutti

............ I think that the straight translation for make love to me is:

FAI L'AMORE CON ME

Ciao


----------



## ElaineG

> fammi un pompino


 
Ma scusami, *knittykitten *è un nome femminile, non? For her sake, I'm going to write this in English -- as far as I know, the phrase written above means "give me a blow job"  and wouldn't make any sense if a woman said it to a man.


----------



## alahay

ElaineG, I never really figured out this B-J thing  (who's the donor and who's the receiver), I'll pretend that my translation didn't take her feminin nickname into consideration. Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## You little ripper!

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Ma scusami, *knittykitten *è un nome femminile, non? For her sake, I'm going to write this in English -- as far as I know, the phrase written above means "give me a blow job" and wouldn't make any sense if a woman said it to a man.


Now you've really got me curious, Elaine.  What is it, the other way round?


----------



## danalto

knitty, just tell him "facciamo l'amore?" (question mark) 
good luck!


----------



## gisele73

Love this topic 

To knittykitten,

Just a little correction to what you wrote "tuessen takk!" (thousand thanks - norwegian)...it is "tusen takk", hope you don't mind the correction 

Gisele.


----------



## uinni

alahay said:
			
		

> fammi un pompino = give me a blowjob
> trombami = fuck me
> fammi l'amore: DOES NOT EXIST
> fammi sesso: DOES NOT EXIST (well "lei/lui mi fa sesso" means: "I find her/him sexually attractive")


 
Danalto's suggestion is the best one.

Uinni


----------



## elroy

alahay said:
			
		

> ElaineG, I never really figured out this B-J thing  (who's the donor and who's the receiver), I'll pretend that my translation didn't take her feminin nickname into consideration. Thanks for pointing that out!


 
With a blow job, the man is always the receiver.

Having clarified that, I rapidly withdraw from this discussion.


----------



## ElaineG

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> Now you've really got me curious, Elaine. What is it, the other way round?


 
Usually, I prefer to embarass myself after breakfast, but because it's Friday I'll make an exception.  Non sono mica un esperto, ma mi pare che la frase "leccami" possa essere utile in queste situazioni.  Sicuramente ci ne sono altre....


----------



## uinni

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Usually, I prefer to embarass myself after breakfast, but because it's Friday I'll make an exception. Non sono mica un*'*espert*a [or did you change sex recently?!?]*, ma mi pare che la frase "leccami" possa essere utile in queste situazioni. Sicuramente ci ne sono altre....


 
Meglio: leccamela/baciamela (unless you want to be lapped from bottom to top, of course  ).

Ma temo che queste digressioni possano disorientare knittykitten, portandola a fare ex abrupto richieste che dovrebbero essere riservate al "durante" e non al "prima"...


Uinni

EDIT: An alternative to "facciamo l'amore (, dai!)" could be "prendimi!", which has sort of the same "passive" meaning of "(please) make love to me", but it is maybe less "romantic".


----------



## ElaineG

> Ma temo che queste digressioni possano disorientare knittykitten, portandola a fare ex abrupto richieste che dovrebbero essere riservate al "durante" e non al "prima"...


 
Dipende.... dipende....

Grazie, *uinni*, I didn't know that "esperto" was a variable noun (especially not before breakfast).


----------



## erick

Posso fare una domanda?  Come si dice, "don't worry, you won't feel a thing."  «Non ti preoccupare, non ti sentirai niente!»  ??  Just a joke to say for comic relief during one of those tense moments ...


----------



## uinni

erick said:
			
		

> Posso fare una domanda? Come si dice, "don't worry, you won't feel a thing." «Non ti preoccupare, non *ti* sentirai niente!» ?? Just a joke to say for comic relief during one of those tense moments ...


 
Hope nobody may happen to hear such a sentence while making love!  

Uinni


----------



## La Bionda

uinni said:
			
		

> Meglio: leccamela/baciamela (unless you want to be lapped from bottom to top, of course  ).
> 
> 
> Uinni
> 
> Ciao
> I am not sure if I get this? What do you mean by it?
> And would it be 'Fammi leccamela?'


----------



## Idioteque

La Bionda said:
			
		

> uinni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meglio: leccamela/baciamela (unless you want to be lapped from bottom to top, of course  ).
> 
> 
> Uinni
> 
> Ciao
> I am not sure if I get this? What do you mean by it?
> And would it be 'Fammi leccamela?'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be something like "kiss my pussycat" (=baciamela) and "lick my pussycat" (=leccamela)
> 
> "Fammi leccamela" doesn't make sense... maybe "Fammela leccare" , but it should be pronounced by the "donor"...
> 
> Hope it helps
> 
> Laura
Click to expand...


----------



## uinni

La Bionda said:
			
		

> uinni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meglio: leccamela/baciamela (unless you want to be lapped from bottom to top, of course  ).
> 
> Uinni
> 
> Ciao
> I am not sure if I get this? What do you mean by it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ehm... "la" stands for vagina (which is the default of such a sentence  ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Bionda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> And would it be 'Fammi leccamela?'
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This sentence means nothing: "leccamela" is an imperative: "lick it to me".
> 
> Uinni
> 
> EDIT. Sorry Idioteque, I parallely duplicated your (better) post.
Click to expand...


----------



## Alfry

Non vorrei fare la parte del puritano ma il post mi sembra sia scaduto nel volgare... 

anche perchè, da 

fai l'amore con me, 
che mi pare essere la traduzione più idonea, siamo passati a cose che con l'amore non hanno nulla a che fare.

Che ne pensate?


----------



## Idioteque

Alfry said:
			
		

> Non vorrei fare la parte del puritano ma il post mi sembra sia scaduto nel volgare...
> 
> anche perchè, da
> 
> fai l'amore con me,
> che mi pare essere la traduzione più idonea, siamo passati a cose che con l'amore non hanno nulla a che fare.
> 
> Che ne pensate?



Concordo pienamente  anche se, ovviamente, mi sembra giusto fornire ai nostri amici stranieri le corrette traduzioni...


----------



## Idioteque

uinni said:
			
		

> Beh, io l'avevo fatto notare col post 11 (14 post fa  )
> Maybe it would be better to open a dedicated thread for this stuff...
> 
> Uinni



Già, mi sembra che il thread abbia preso una direzione sbagliata già al secondo messaggio, giacché sono state proposte traduzioni molto volgari e niente affatto inerenti con la domanda posta da Knittykitten...


----------



## walnut

> Discussion of offensive words and phrases is permitted, but the conversation must remain respectful and serious. Moderators may choose to close or delete threads that they consider to be objectionable. Do not place offensive words in the title of the thread.


Come mod ho seguito con attenzione il thread, che non ho chiuso perché ho ritenuto che si discutesse di termini certamente espliciti e forti con stile e attenzioni appropriate. Sarebbe complesso, mi pare, discutere di espressioni erotiche senza usare una terminologia sessualmente "carica": mi pare che erotismo e volgarità siano due cose diverse, e – per fare un esempio – che la terminologia di un testo erotico non possa coincidere con quella di un testo di sessuologia.
Non vedo ragione per non discuterne; avendo nella massima stima la capacità in particolare dei membri più assidui di autoregolarsi, vi invito semplicemente, se lo ritenete opportuno, a non proseguire oltre con il dibattito. 

 Walnut

PS mi appresto a cancellare alcuni commenti OT.


----------



## leenico

walnut said:
			
		

> Come mod ho seguito con attenzione il thread, che non ho chiuso perché ho ritenuto che si discutesse di termini certamente espliciti e forti con stile e attenzioni appropriate*o*. Sarebbe complesso, mi pare, discutere di espressioni erotiche senza usare una terminologia sessualmente "carica": mi pare che erotismo e volgarità siano due cose diverse, e – per fare un esempio – che la terminologia di un testo erotico non possa coincidere con quella di un testo di sessuologia.
> Non vedo ragione per non discuterne; avendo nella massima stima la capacità in particolare dei membri più assidui di autoregolarsi, vi invito semplicemente, se lo ritenete opportuno, a non proseguire oltre con il dibattito.
> 
> Walnut
> 
> PS mi appresto a cancellare alcuni commenti OT.


Un piccolo errore. Sono d'accordo con tutto che hai detto, tranne che qualche volta nella foga del momento è difficile distinguere il rosso dal verde.


----------



## Alfry

I think it should be
con stile ed attenzione appropriati because stile is masculine and it suffices to make the plural form masculine


----------



## walnut

Alfry said:
			
		

> I think it should be
> con stile ed attenzione appropriati because stile is masculine and it suffices to make the plural form masculine


Oops.  Walnut


----------



## alahay

Idioteque said:
			
		

> Già, mi sembra che il thread abbia preso una direzione sbagliata già al *secondo messaggio*, giacché sono state proposte traduzioni molto volgari e niente affatto inerenti con la domanda posta da Knittykitten...



concordo e chiedo scusa per aver sporcato il forum colla vulgarita' inevitabile che oltretutto mi ha insegnato qualcosa e mi sa, o per lo meno spero che tanti altri ne abbiano approfittato!


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Rimettiamola sul poetico:

*America*

*Gianna Nannini*

[...]
*Fammi l'amore* forte sempre più forte come fosse l'America.
*Fammi l'amore* forte sempre più forte ed io sono l'America. 
[...]
The rest of the song here 

-Tommaso



			
				alahay said:
			
		

> concordo e chiedo scusa per aver sporcato il forum colla vulgarita' inevitabile che oltretutto mi ha insegnato qualcosa e mi sa, o per lo meno spero che tanti altri ne abbiano approfittato!



Edited by Walnut, moderator: removed copyrighted text


----------



## Notte

Salve! Visto che siamo in argomento vorrei chiedervi che differenza c'è tra l'espressione "make love to me" e "make love with me".
Grazie


----------



## You little ripper!

Notte said:
			
		

> Salve! Visto che siamo in argomento vorrei chiedervi che differenza c'è tra l'espressione "make love to me" e "make love with me".
> Grazie


I don't think there is any difference. "Make love with me" is not an expression I've heard often. "Make love to me" is more common in Australia.


----------



## Notte

Thanks, Charles!


----------



## alahay

Notte said:
			
		

> Salve! Visto che siamo in argomento vorrei chiedervi che differenza c'è tra l'espressione "make love to me" e "make love with me".
> Grazie



la stessa differenza tra "fammi l'amore" e "fa l'amore con me". Penso che sia una questione di ferocia!


----------



## Notte

Ma 'fammi l'amore' io non l'ho mai sentito dire, ad eccezione del testo della Nannini. Quindi..'make love to me' è un po' più forte, più imperativo di 'make love with me'? Usate questa distinzione in America?


----------



## You little ripper!

Notte said:
			
		

> Ma 'fammi l'amore' io non l'ho mai sentito dire, ad eccezione del testo della Nannini. Quindi..'make love to me' è un po' più forte, più imperativo di 'make love with me'? Usate questa distinzione in America?


I don't think either of those expressions give more urgency "to making love". It's the way you say it with both of them that would do that.


----------



## alahay

Altrettanto "make love to me" e' molto informale e' si trova nei testi delle canzoni di oggi .

 google results


----------



## Notte

Grazie Alahay. Mi sembra di capire che 'make love with me' non sia molto usato.


----------



## ElaineG

> Mi sembra di capire che 'make love with me' non sia molto usato.


 
Hai ragione. Se un uomo mi dicessi "make love with me", penserei subito: "Lui non è un madrelingua!" 

Se vuoi evitare "make love _to_ me,"* puoi dire "Let's make love."

*"to me" suggerisce un atteggiamento un po' passivo; "let's make love" è più collaborativo.


----------



## elroy

I don't think "make love with me" is correct.  "Make love to me" is correct and does not imply excessive ferocity.


----------



## lsp

Usage aside, I vote for "with." I hope it becomes the standard. Especially coming from the woman. As Elaine said, "to me" is passive, reflecting values and behaviors that are hopefully becoming ancient. It doesn't sound non-fluent, if the spirit of reciprocity is (ahem) shall we say, evident


----------



## Idioteque

alahay said:
			
		

> la stessa differenza tra "fammi l'amore" e "fa l'amore con me". Penso che sia una questione di ferocia!



Onestamente, non credo che sia quella la differenza... 
Per quanto ne sappia, la canzone di Gianna Nannini parla di masturbazione...  anche se concordo con Notte... non ho mai sentito questa espressione in altre circostanze...


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

A me invece sembra che l'espressione "make love to me" sia tutt'altro che passiva. Se una ragazza mi dice una cosa del genere la considero una che prende l'iniziativa e certamente non una che ha una attitudine passiva.

Una che non volesse dirlo esplicitamente potrebbe dire al termine
di una serata "let's go to bed"...



			
				ElaineG said:
			
		

> Hai ragione. Se un uomo mi dicessi "make love with me", penserei subito: "Lui non è un madrelingua!"
> 
> Se vuoi evitare "make love _to_ me,"* puoi dire "Let's make love."
> 
> *"to me" suggerisce un atteggiamento un po' passivo; "let's make love" è più collaborativo.


----------



## You little ripper!

Tommaso Gastaldi said:
			
		

> A me invece sembra che l'espressione "make love to me" sia tutt'altro che passiva. Se una ragazza mi dice una cosa del genere la considero una che prende l'iniziativa e certamente non una che ha una attitudine passiva.
> 
> Una che non volesse dirlo esplicitamente potrebbe dire al termine
> di una serata "let's go to bed"...


"Let's go to bed" could just mean "going to sleep". You would need to add something to that, or use some facial expression or gesture, so there is no doubt as to what is intended.


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

A si? Se una ragazza mi dice una cosa del genere non penso di avere
bisogno di altre spiegazioni per capire quel che lei desidera che avvenga...

Poi magari in Australia puo' essere diverso. Su questo non so... 



			
				Charles Costante said:
			
		

> "Let's go to bed" could just mean "going to sleep". You would need to add something to that, or use some facial expression or gesture, so there is no doubt as to what is intended.


----------



## ElaineG

> A me invece sembra che l'espressione "make love to me" sia tutt'altro che passiva. Se una ragazza mi dice una cosa del genere la considero una che prende l'iniziativa e certamente non una che ha una attitudine passiva.


 
Sì, nel tuo esempio, lei avrebbe preso l'inizativa delle parole - ma la preposizione "to" suggerisce che, al letto, l'altro dovrebbe essere più attivo, dovrebbe essere infatti l'uno di "fare l'amore" _to=a _l'altra. Come *lsp, *penso che quest'ideazione della donna possa essere un po' antiquata, ma la frase rimane (per ora) commune.

Fortunatamente, diciamo (solitamente) queste cose alle persone che conosciamo abbastanza bene, e alla fine, ci capiamo.


----------



## Tommaso Gastaldi

Mah... penso che una volta che sei li, se lei abbia usato "to" o "with" prima, non faccia una grande differenza  . Ognuno ha la sua personalita' ed il suo modo di essere ...


----------



## alahay

We can't really say that "make love with me" is incorrect. It is grammaticaly sound and it scores 23000 on google which is 10% of what "make love to me"  scores. To me "Make love (with me)" sounds like "let's make love (together)". Needless to mention that if you search for "make love with me" + "lyrics" you find songs from english native speakers. So we can only say that it's not common. Personally I would say "make love to me" but I wouldn't even smile if I hear "make love with me" probably cause my ears have been trained to it after exposure to cultural diversity. On top of that, there are situations where only "making love with a person" apply. e.g. you're making love to your neighbor while your wife is making love to her boss at the same time. In that case you're making love with your wife (at the same time) but not "to your wife".  Oops I did it again!  Roberto Benigni once said: "I am going to make love all over you" and I really credit his creativity for that. Imagine what a world we would live in if  people can only say "let's make love" or "make love to me"! 

As far as "ferocity" - or better call it love intensity - is concerned, that was my personal opinion.  I believe that making love or making love with a person is less fervent than making love to a person and you don't have to agree with everything I say!


----------



## ElaineG

> A si? Se una ragazza mi dice una cosa del genere non penso di avere
> bisogno di altre spiegazioni per capire quel che lei desidera che avvenga...


 
Ma se la tua moglie da anni lo dice, forse "let's go to bed" vuol dire "I'm tired.  Let's go to sleep."  Il contesto è tutto!  



> It is grammatically sound and it scores 23000 on google which is 10% of what "make love to me" scores. To me "Make love (with me)" sounds like "let's make love (together)". Needless to mention that if you search for "make love with me" + "lyrics" you find songs from english native speakers.


 
Is it impossible?  No, as *lsp* said, some people might prefer it.  Is it commonly used and would I counsel it to non-native speakers?  No, it could sound like a usage mistake.  Are song lyrics and Google reliable keys to learning a language?  Triple times no.



> I wouldn't even smile if I hear "make love with me" probably cause my ears have been regulated after exposure to cultural diversity


 
That's sort of my point.  You're a non-native speaker of English and have probably lived in lots of places all over the world, as have I, and those of us who are lucky enough to be exposed to all types of speakers of English will learn to recognize and even appreciate different ways of using the language, including mistakes.  But I still think that in a language forum like this one, we should keep in mind what forms of speech are commonly considered accurate, because that is useful to learners, including beginners.

I am now stepping off my soapbox, with apologies for having got up there in the first place.


----------



## alahay

ElaineG said:
			
		

> Ma se la tua moglie da anni lo dice, forse "let's go to bed" vuol dire "I'm tired.  Let's go to sleep."  Il contesto è tutto!


you cracked me up ElaineG. Good to have you here!



> That's sort of my point. You're a non-native speaker of English and have probably lived in lots of places all over the world, as have I, and those of us who are lucky enough to be exposed to all types of speakers of English will learn to recognize and even appreciate different ways of using the language, including mistakes. But I still think that in a language forum like this one, we should keep in mind what forms of speech are commonly considered accurate, because that is useful to learners, including beginners.


I totally agree. I'm backing off as well...btw I would love to have your opinion about something


----------



## Beren

Ciao amici 

Another interesting take on this one..

"We should make love (together/to eachother)"

"We could make love"

Any way to translate these sentences to Italian?


----------



## knittykitten

how about "Could we make love?" or "Let's make love!"

thank you
wendy

or "yes, let's make love together"

grazie


----------



## Beren

After thinking a little, I came to the following suggestions:

yes, let's make love together = si, facciamo l'amore insieme
let's make love, (now)! = facciamo l'amore, (adesso)!
we could make love (or could we make love) = potremmo fare l'amore (?)
we should make love (together/to eachother) = dovremmo fare l'amore (insieme/a si?)

Maybe I am totally lost though


----------



## coppergirl

Beren said:
			
		

> After thinking a little, I came to the following suggestions:
> 
> yes, let's make love together = si, facciamo l'amore insieme
> let's make love, (now)! = facciamo l'amore, (adesso)!
> we could make love (or could we make love) = potremmo fare l'amore (?)
> we should make love (together/to eachother) = dovremmo fare l'amore (insieme/a si?)
> 
> Maybe I am totally lost though


 
I think "Let's make love together" is redundant in English.  If you say this to someone in English, "Let's make love" is sufficient, since it is obvious you mean "together".


----------

